# LVMPD OIS Robbery Suspect Reaching for Gun



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Las Vegas, Nevada — On March 16, 2019 at approximately 9:37 p.m., LVMPD dispatch received a call of a robbery in progress to a business in the 8000 block of South Eastern Avenue. The suspect was armed, took a register from the business and fled on foot prior to officers’ arrival. At approximately 10:19 p.m., officers located the suspect near Fountain Heights Lane and Robindale Road. The officers issued verbal commands to the suspect, who had a firearm in a holster on his hip. The suspect initially complied with the commands, but then reached for the firearm. An officer fired his duty weapon, striking the suspect. He was transported to Sunrise with non-life-threatening injuries. This is the fifth officer involved shooting of 2019.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Big brother doesn't allow viewing of the video...


----------

